# translator needs help with photographic equipment language



## martyredcars (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a translator working on a Russian novel in which there are some darkroom scenes with photographic equipment. I've been able to work out equivalent translations for most of the stuff, but there's a piece of equipment that's eluding me, and I was wondering if the members of this forum might be able to help. 

The literal translation of the piece of equipment is "bright glossy plate". I'll attach a picture the author sent me if I can figure out how. Here's how he described it to me: "Thats a device used to give gloss to prints  see attached. I dont know if that process was used elsewhere. You would stick wet prints to the things glossy plates, turn it on and in a few minutes the prints would by dry and glossy."

The story takes place in the 1980's in the Soviet Union. This might be a uniquely Soviet piece of equipment, but if so, can you explain to me how an equivalent process or piece of equipment works (and is named) in English? 

I appreciate any help you can give me.

Thanks!


----------



## martyredcars (May 18, 2010)

Since I'm inept at photo attachments, I've made the picture of the device in question my avatar.

Thanks!


----------



## Dwig (May 18, 2010)

martyredcars said:


> ...
> The literal translation of the piece of equipment is "bright glossy plate". ...Here's how he described it to me: "Thats a device used to give gloss to prints  see attached. I dont know if that process was used elsewhere. You would stick wet prints to the things glossy plates, turn it on and in a few minutes the prints would by dry and glossy."...



The component that is a "bright glossy plate" is a "ferrotype plate". Here is one available at BH Photo: Arkay | Chrome Ferrotype Plate 12 x 17" | B&H Photo Video

Such things, used properly, will give the classic fiber based "glossy" prints a true high gloss. They will do nothing to make the print dry quickly. Drying will take many hours.

To make prints dry quickly you used a heated print dryer (see Doran | 12x17" Thermostatic Twin Chromed Print | PRT2C). Back in the day when using such things with fiber based prints and wanting a high gloss ( a long obsolete obsession since the introduction of RC glossy papers some 30+ years ago) such driers were available with built-in ferrotype plates, though even then most darkroom users used separate ferrotype plates in driers that lacked one built in. Without the ferrotype plates, the prints will dry with a duller semi-gloss finish.


----------



## martyredcars (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Dwig!  That's just what I needed.


----------

